# CANADIAN BACON and TENN COUNTRY SMOKED SAUSAGE  COMBINATION W/Q-VIEWS



## tennsmoker (Dec 29, 2012)

*I started  this thread in the bacon forum because I am making Canadian bacon but also cold smoking*

*TENN COUNTRY SMOKED SAUSAGE. *

*I'll start with the Canadian bacon recipe and instructions then the sausage:*

*CANADIAN BACON*

*Used same cure as belly bacon "**LEM Backwoods Bacon Cure Dry Rub"*

*Bought Two pork loin's ea weighing 4 lbs 2 oz or 8 lbs 4 oz total (cut in half)*

*Used 4 oz backwoods bacon cure*

*Spread Bacon Cure Dry Rub evenly on the 4 halves *

*Put ea in zip lock bags, sealed tight, Into fridge 11am Wed Dec 19, 2012 for 7 days.*

*Out of fridge and fry tested slightly salty *

*Mixed 1/4 cup maple syrup and 1/4 cup brown sugar and rubbed all surfaces,*

*help kill the salt taste also added some sweetness*

*Start smoke in the smoke house (hickory pellets) Thur Dec 27, 8:30 am  (Canadian bacon and Tenn Country Smoked Sausage)*

*Took bacon Out of smoke house 8am Fri Dec, 28th after about 23hr smoke (Sausage still smoking) and Into MES30 at 8:30am,  Looking for an IT of 150, *

*Start MES at 140 one hr, then 160 1hr, then 180 until 150 IT about 6 hrs*

*Let set at rm temp 2 hrs, then frig overnite. More fry test great taste and very tender. Vacupack and froze.*

*(See the bacon q-views below)*

 =====================================================================================

*TENN COUNTRY SMOKED SAUSAGE *

*17lb ........................Total meat block *

*14lbs........................pork butt*

*3 lbs.........................pork fat*

*Cure #1....................3 tsp*

*Kosher salt..............10 tsp*

*Sage, Rubbed..........17 tsp*

*Crushed red pepper.....10 heaping tsp*

*SPC.........................1 C*

*distilled water...........3 C*

*Ground pork fat Thur med plate*

*Cut pork butt into Sm pieces (1/2 to 1 in)*

*Mixed all ingredients listed  (except cure and water)*

*for 3 to 4 min including fat*

*Mixed cure and water mixed another couple min*

*Ground thru med plate then Stuffed in 2 lb cloth bags*

*Let sit in frig overnite*

*Hung in smoker, start smoke Thur Dec 27 at 8:30am*

*Removed from smoker 12-29 8:30am 48hr cold smoke 60-70 deg*

*Smoking with hickory pellets*

*  *

*Here you see the bacon and sausage smoking same time (60-70) with hickory pellets*

*












IMG_2203-c.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*Another view*

*












IMG_2204-c.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*  *

*  *

*Kept the temp between 60 and 70 for the complete smoke*

*












IMG_2201-c.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*  *

*The bacon being sliced and sealed (ate some as is was much better fried)*

*












IMG_2201.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*  *

*  *

*Notice the Sm hole where the Maverick was*

*












IMG_2202.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*  *

*Eight bags total approx 2lbs ea (after 48 hr smoke) 17lbs total*

*












IMG_2203.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*  *

*  *

*Another view*

*












IMG_2204.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*  *

*There is a Sm smoke ring about 1/8in around the edges hard to see.  Now this sausage has *

*only been cold smoked and requires cooking same as any other breakfast sausage.  *

*This sausage and reg breakfast are worlds apart, totally different taste. The long cold smoke *

*has a sort of fermenting affect I guess my $.02*

*












IMG_2205.JPG



 tennsmoker
 Dec 29, 2012





*
*  *

*OK that's it for now,*

*any questions or comments are greatly appreciated. And as usual*

*I would like to thank all the member's threads/post I read constantly, and all my questions*

*that I put to the forum, without all that I could have never made sausage, *

*Thanks SMF,*

*Tennsmoker,*

*Al*

*  *

*  *

*  *

*  *


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

Al, Looks really good..... what is SPC ?? ........  Dave


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

Dave,

I thought you knew what that was !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   *Kutas* uses it in the maj of his recipes.

*Soy protein concentrate*

Used in Smoked or Cooked Sausages. Binds the fat and meat for a smoother consistency. Cuts shrinkage in the smokehouse

by improving moisture retention. Contains 7 times more protein than meat does. If you're going to make smoked or cooked 

sausage or lunchmeats, this item is a must.

Product Net Wt. 1 lb. 12 oz.

Use 1 cup soy protein concentrate per 5 lbs. of meat. *Do not pack when measuring!* 

1 lb. 12 oz. of soy protein concentrate will process approximately 50 lbs. of meat.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2012)

I know what Soy Protein Concentrate is..  the acronym plum evaded me....  Must be old age, crs or the early morning hour..... Thanks....


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good Al.

What time is breakfast in the morning?  I bet all that CB and sausage would taste good with some fresh eggs!

Bill


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Bill,

It did taste good with eggs............this morn.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  believe it or not after 48hrs hickory smoke,

that sausage still didn't have a real strong smoke flavor!! go figure......

al


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 30, 2012)

That Tenn Sausage looks really good. You could toss it back in the smoker for another round or 2.


----------

